# Halloween Fortune 5oo?



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

What companies currently make the cut; from a marketing standpoint, who has positioned themselves to be synonymous with All Hollow's Eve?

At the end of the Eve, who do you think pockets the most coin?

I gotta think the candy manufacturing companies are king, but I am wrong on a daily basis too


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am going with the candy companies too. I did read somewhere that Americans spent something along the lines of 4.5 billion on decorations and costumes. I still think more is spent on candy.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here in my area of MN, no question about it...candy is the profit for businesses during Halloween season. Very few stores here carry any decorations, costumes, etc..


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Candy was my first pick then I thought about the price of costumes lately. Just one good costume is my candy budget for 2 seasons. $17 for a cheap child's princess costume (cause they have to have a store bought) then add slippers, crown, gloves, make up and jewelry you have easily spent another $10 to $15 if not more.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, I will admit to being the (so far) lone "Haunt Industry" voter... I just thought about paying my $19.95 ticket for the big haunted houses in town, and waiting a good 3 hours in line on a Friday night, then multiplied that 20 bucks times every person in that 3 hour line, times 4 or 5 weekends in a season. Big bucks, even after the overhead.... (it would seem to me, anyway)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote candy because people buy it when it first comes out, eat it themselves, and then have to buy more for Halloween. Not that I ever did this, of course


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, uh, me either, Roxy. 



RoxyBlue said:


> I vote candy because people buy it when it first comes out, eat it themselves, and then have to buy more for Halloween. Not that I ever did this, of course


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My vote is theatrical makeup. Rip off!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Ok, I will admit to being the (so far) lone "Haunt Industry" voter... I just thought about paying my $19.95 ticket for the big haunted houses in town, and waiting a good 3 hours in line on a Friday night, then multiplied that 20 bucks times every person in that 3 hour line, times 4 or 5 weekends in a season. Big bucks, even after the overhead.... (it would seem to me, anyway)


I have been working in or running commercial haunted houses since 2003, I really wish this was the case. If we made enough to do upgrades for next year, it was a good year. *just an fyi, not picking on you or anything

My vote is for Candy as well.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am sure that Halloween is a boom time for pumpkins and corn (stalks and dried cobs), I just do not think they compare in sales to candy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I really don't know, I'm sure they all do very well, but I voted for costumes.
It seems like alot of people buy costumes every year and they cost a bit.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Haunts in our area close after just a few years, and some costume places go out of business, but you never hear about candy companies going out of business cause they can't sell enough candy. Candy rules!


----------

